# Brantley county lease.



## Chris Horsman (Apr 22, 2008)

We`re a new club with a little over 400 acres. Last year we hardly hunted at all, but thats gonna change. We put a trailler in for everyone to use and will have running water this year. We`re a family club with 5 members, 3 in Fl, one in Ga and you. Dues will be around $520 for the year including you family. Access is year round and stand are on a pin system. We will be putting in food plots. We border a large management area on the west side.
I will be at the property on the 11 May. COME SEE


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 25, 2008)

btt


----------



## Chris Horsman (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## sfmo316 (Apr 30, 2008)

Where in Brantley County is it located?


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 13, 2008)

I`ll be at the property on the 16-18th May 2008 .

You can call me at (727) 420 4218


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 18, 2008)

Still need 1 member for this very family oriented and friendly club...........


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 19, 2008)

Hello is this thing on...................


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 23, 2008)

uppy uppy up


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 24, 2008)

booo.............made ya look.


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 27, 2008)

another boo too yoo


----------



## Chris Horsman (May 29, 2008)

still looking for 1 member


----------



## chambers270 (May 29, 2008)

Saw some nice tracks in Rayonier right next to you last weekend. Good luck filling your spots, but watch out for the Game Warden he tried to sneak up on me a few years back on that lease.

Chris


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 1, 2008)

We get a lot coming from Rayonier. Don`t care about the game warden sneakin` up on me `cos I`m good


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 6, 2008)

Still looking for 1-2 members


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 22, 2008)

Still need one more ....come on it`s cheap, we`re friendly and I`ve even started the food plots.......................


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 29, 2008)

tttt


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 5, 2008)

up up


----------



## chambers270 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chris Horsman said:


> We get a lot coming from Rayonier. Don`t care about the game warden sneakin` up on me `cos I`m good



I was good to except I had never signed my license But he just gave me a hard time for awhile and then left.

Good luck with the club


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 12, 2008)

Still looking for 1 more.............


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 21, 2008)

We need 2 members for this family frendly club.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 24, 2008)

upp


----------



## 3006Savage (Jul 24, 2008)

Chris Horsman said:


> upp



Is this in Florida?


----------



## Jim P (Jul 26, 2008)

Chris please give me a number so I can call you, I'm very interested in joining. Or call me at 912-778-3081. Thanks


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 29, 2008)

upp


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 30, 2008)

I`ll be at the property this weekend  02-03 Gimme a call (727) 420 4218


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jul 31, 2008)

Chris Horsman said:


> We`re a new club with a little over 400 acres. Last year we hardly hunted at all, but thats gonna change. We put a trailler in for everyone to use and will have running water this year. We`re a family club with 5 members, 3 in Fl, one in Ga and you. Dues will be around $520 for the year including you family. Access is year round and stand are on a pin system. We will be putting in food plots. We border a large management area on the west side.
> I will be at the property on the 02 Aug. COME SEE


tttttt


----------



## Sewer_Rat (Aug 5, 2008)

TTT for Chris


----------



## Chris Horsman (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh boy , I ain`t safe anywhere


----------

